
Mozilla Is Becoming Evil - zabana
https://unixsheikh.com/articles/mozilla-is-becoming-evil-be-careful-with-firefox.html
======
Arnt
I must be tired — the first instance of kook-edge writing (scare quotes,
"allegedly", etc) makes me just stop reading. Those 5G towers are "harmless",
d'you hear, unixsheikh?

------
Nextgrid
Mozilla is not _becoming_ evil, it already became evil, or at least as bad as
the others, except the others are at least honest and don't make bold claims
regarding privacy.

Upon first start Firefox opens a Mozilla webpage that includes Google
Analytics. There is no opting out of that short of expecting it in advance and
disabling your network connection before launching the browser. Their defence
is that they have a "special argument" with Google and they pinky-promise not
to use the data for any other purpose. Facebook also pinky-promised to not use
2FA phone numbers for advertising and then broke that promise (and got away
with it, telling others they can do it too and get away with it easily).

Firefox has opt-out telemetry, which is already in breach of the GDPR. The
GDPR states that any non-essential data collection should be opt-in, and
telemetry is definitely not essential. Worse, Firefox has telemetry to count
the percentage of users who _disable_ telemetry, which means there is no user-
friendly way to _completely_ prevent it from phoning home.

Sources:
[https://twitter.com/jonathansampson/status/11658588961766604...](https://twitter.com/jonathansampson/status/1165858896176660480)

Their "tracking protection" explicitly whitelists Google and Facebook even
though they are the two biggest offenders when it comes to privacy and you'd
expect even the worst tracking protection solution to at least block some
resources on those domains, but instead Firefox explicitly whitelists
everything on there.

Source:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20112398](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20112398)

For a browser and company that boasts about privacy every possible time they
are actually putting people at risk by giving them a false sense of security.

